# Small handgun grips - shield your eyes if sensitive



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

*Shaping small handgun grips-divert your eyes if gun-hater*

I received a tiny cheap handgun that's supposedly been in the family. Hence, it is a very prized possession. 
I'm going to shape some bubinga handles on the belt sander.








There are pins that keep the handle registered. I'll have to modify what I've got in stock
















Tapped and transferred the pin location








Dialed in; I'll do Danish oil wetsanded to 600 grit


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Shaping small handgun grips-divert your eyes if gun-hater*
> 
> I received a tiny cheap handgun that's supposedly been in the family. Hence, it is a very prized possession.
> I'm going to shape some bubinga handles on the belt sander.
> ...


hmmm, I've never made pistol grips Al. They look pretty nice. Send 'em up, I'll put some checkering on them for you.

What is that, a 32?


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Bertha said:


> *Shaping small handgun grips-divert your eyes if gun-hater*
> 
> I received a tiny cheap handgun that's supposedly been in the family. Hence, it is a very prized possession.
> I'm going to shape some bubinga handles on the belt sander.
> ...


Fine job you did.
Looks new now.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Shaping small handgun grips-divert your eyes if gun-hater*
> 
> I received a tiny cheap handgun that's supposedly been in the family. Hence, it is a very prized possession.
> I'm going to shape some bubinga handles on the belt sander.
> ...


c'mon Al, guns are dangerous and have no place in civil society. Up here in Canada we find a stern words far more of a deterrent than firearms…
Nice pistol grips btw


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Bertha said:


> *Shaping small handgun grips-divert your eyes if gun-hater*
> 
> I received a tiny cheap handgun that's supposedly been in the family. Hence, it is a very prized possession.
> I'm going to shape some bubinga handles on the belt sander.
> ...


I'm looking at the third photo… have you been out shooting in your robe again?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Shaping small handgun grips-divert your eyes if gun-hater*
> 
> I received a tiny cheap handgun that's supposedly been in the family. Hence, it is a very prized possession.
> I'm going to shape some bubinga handles on the belt sander.
> ...


Great job on the grips. Now the pistol even has more family ties.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Shaping small handgun grips-divert your eyes if gun-hater*
> 
> I received a tiny cheap handgun that's supposedly been in the family. Hence, it is a very prized possession.
> I'm going to shape some bubinga handles on the belt sander.
> ...


@Manitario-sorry I don't agree with that philosophy. Adolf Hitler used that train of thought. Since I don't live in a civil society I'll just have to trust my 9mm.

Nice job Al. Although I have to say the grips are probably worth more than the gun <g>


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Shaping small handgun grips-divert your eyes if gun-hater*
> 
> I received a tiny cheap handgun that's supposedly been in the family. Hence, it is a very prized possession.
> I'm going to shape some bubinga handles on the belt sander.
> ...


Howie, us Canadians are a gentle people. A stern word and a harsh look are all that is needed to deter most criminals up here. A police officer had to resort to using an open-handed slap last year, and it was debated in parlement for months whether he used excessive force…


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Shaping small handgun grips-divert your eyes if gun-hater*
> 
> I received a tiny cheap handgun that's supposedly been in the family. Hence, it is a very prized possession.
> I'm going to shape some bubinga handles on the belt sander.
> ...


Does it fire soap bubbles? Nice grips for sure.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Shaping small handgun grips-divert your eyes if gun-hater*
> 
> I received a tiny cheap handgun that's supposedly been in the family. Hence, it is a very prized possession.
> I'm going to shape some bubinga handles on the belt sander.
> ...


Good call, Don .32HR. I've got one box for s&giggles. Lol, you's guys are hilarious. I own an arsenal, but few of them are very personal. Bunch of black guns and a few safe queens. This was a pretty fun project. As crude as the gun is, the pins offered very little margin for error. A throwaway is now pretty fun to hold. Once the finish is done, it may even end up an ankle rig


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Shaping small handgun grips-divert your eyes if gun-hater*
> 
> I received a tiny cheap handgun that's supposedly been in the family. Hence, it is a very prized possession.
> I'm going to shape some bubinga handles on the belt sander.
> ...


Nice handle for sure Al. I am pretty sure it will look even better after the danish.


----------



## xwingace (Apr 25, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Shaping small handgun grips-divert your eyes if gun-hater*
> 
> I received a tiny cheap handgun that's supposedly been in the family. Hence, it is a very prized possession.
> I'm going to shape some bubinga handles on the belt sander.
> ...


What an adorable little piece!


----------



## doncutlip (Aug 30, 2008)

Bertha said:


> *Shaping small handgun grips-divert your eyes if gun-hater*
> 
> I received a tiny cheap handgun that's supposedly been in the family. Hence, it is a very prized possession.
> I'm going to shape some bubinga handles on the belt sander.
> ...


Fine job on the handles


----------



## smndrummer (Dec 24, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Shaping small handgun grips-divert your eyes if gun-hater*
> 
> I received a tiny cheap handgun that's supposedly been in the family. Hence, it is a very prized possession.
> I'm going to shape some bubinga handles on the belt sander.
> ...


Oh Manitario, you and my father would have gotten along swimmingly. He always said "Harsh language is the most effective deterrent available… Especially when it's backed up by a .45." Harsh language indeed. I inherited his gun collection, I think I'm going to follow your lead Al, make some grips and stocks for the ones that are plain Jane. 
- Rich


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

Bertha said:


> *Shaping small handgun grips-divert your eyes if gun-hater*
> 
> I received a tiny cheap handgun that's supposedly been in the family. Hence, it is a very prized possession.
> I'm going to shape some bubinga handles on the belt sander.
> ...


Maybe this would help pretty up a plain Jane pistola.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/31150


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Shaping small handgun grips-divert your eyes if gun-hater*
> 
> I received a tiny cheap handgun that's supposedly been in the family. Hence, it is a very prized possession.
> I'm going to shape some bubinga handles on the belt sander.
> ...


FWIW Manitario,I'm well aware of Canadian gun laws. I bear hunted there 12 years in a row. I know for sure you don't want to get caught with a handgun. I follow smndrummer fathers advise.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

Bertha said:


> *Shaping small handgun grips-divert your eyes if gun-hater*
> 
> I received a tiny cheap handgun that's supposedly been in the family. Hence, it is a very prized possession.
> I'm going to shape some bubinga handles on the belt sander.
> ...


Al, Nice pistol grips. I have always been fascinated with guns. The stocks, the tooling, the designs, and oh yea, the power. You can take away my guns when you peal my cold dead fingers off of them. I recently bought a double barreled shotgun that is a real beauty and cherish the Beretta that my Dad brought home from WW II. Handguns or any guns don't kill people. People do. The one thing we must preserve is our right to own guns.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Shaping small handgun grips-divert your eyes if gun-hater*
> 
> I received a tiny cheap handgun that's supposedly been in the family. Hence, it is a very prized possession.
> I'm going to shape some bubinga handles on the belt sander.
> ...


Harsh words are a great deterrent, but you just cant beat the finality of a good unregistered throwaway.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Shaping small handgun grips-divert your eyes if gun-hater*
> 
> I received a tiny cheap handgun that's supposedly been in the family. Hence, it is a very prized possession.
> I'm going to shape some bubinga handles on the belt sander.
> ...


I have come to expect great work from you so the stocks are expected. The thing that got my attention is you are using a vernier scale caliper. Most people you age don't know what they are let alone how to read one. You have impressed me again. LOL
Show us the photos after the finish is applied.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *Shaping small handgun grips-divert your eyes if gun-hater*
> 
> I received a tiny cheap handgun that's supposedly been in the family. Hence, it is a very prized possession.
> I'm going to shape some bubinga handles on the belt sander.
> ...


a few month before my mother in law passed away, last march, she gave me the pistol that was her fathers, she called it an owls head i believe, i called and talked to a guy at smith and Wesson, it a pretty old gun, well old to me, late 1800's..and to have belonged to her father was an honor that she gave it to me…ive got it wrapped in an oil soaked cloth, it needs attention, but i need to be very careful with how i clean it up, i think ill send you a pm al, see if you can help me with this little gem…nice grips here by the way, ive got a couple of really nice guns from her, one is a side by side double barrel shot gun, 10 gauge..i really love that one…grizz


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Shaping small handgun grips-divert your eyes if gun-hater*
> 
> I received a tiny cheap handgun that's supposedly been in the family. Hence, it is a very prized possession.
> I'm going to shape some bubinga handles on the belt sander.
> ...


Charlie,
He is wearing the Snuggy that I bought him for Christmas.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *Shaping small handgun grips-divert your eyes if gun-hater*
> 
> I received a tiny cheap handgun that's supposedly been in the family. Hence, it is a very prized possession.
> I'm going to shape some bubinga handles on the belt sander.
> ...


Great job on the grips! Bubinga is tough to carve. The first gunstock I ever tried to carve was to replace the grips on a Ruger single action pistol with some beautiful sugar maple. It was like trying to cut metal with a butter knife! I never finished the project. I've carved one full size rifle stock from bubinga and I'm not in any hurry to carve another one.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Shaping small handgun grips-divert your eyes if gun-hater*
> 
> I received a tiny cheap handgun that's supposedly been in the family. Hence, it is a very prized possession.
> I'm going to shape some bubinga handles on the belt sander.
> ...


Thanks guys! You're all on the money about handguns. I've still never attempted a rifle stock but I've got a big slab of curly cherry that I could probably get two out of.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Shaping small handgun grips-divert your eyes if gun-hater*
> 
> I received a tiny cheap handgun that's supposedly been in the family. Hence, it is a very prized possession.
> I'm going to shape some bubinga handles on the belt sander.
> ...


Al, I've built several stocks. Cherry makes really nice stocks. Its common on black powder guns. I wouldn't do another by hand, its a lot of work. Find someone with a duplicator and have them rough it out for you. After that it pretty fun.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Shaping small handgun grips-divert your eyes if gun-hater*
> 
> I received a tiny cheap handgun that's supposedly been in the family. Hence, it is a very prized possession.
> I'm going to shape some bubinga handles on the belt sander.
> ...


I knew a gunsmith named Cecil Brooks(C.W.Brooks) that made the presentation rifle for the NRA for several years
along with a muzzle loader for Eisenhower and one for Nixon. He made his stocks from curly maple. What he did with a blank 2" thick and 6' long was unbelieveable. All by hand.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Shaping small handgun grips-divert your eyes if gun-hater*
> 
> I received a tiny cheap handgun that's supposedly been in the family. Hence, it is a very prized possession.
> I'm going to shape some bubinga handles on the belt sander.
> ...


Swwwwweeeeeet! very nice grips, along with a nice peestol. NEVER GIVE UP OUR (YES OUR) FIREARMS.
Live for the 2nd Amendment


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Shaping small handgun grips-divert your eyes if gun-hater*
> 
> I received a tiny cheap handgun that's supposedly been in the family. Hence, it is a very prized possession.
> I'm going to shape some bubinga handles on the belt sander.
> ...


I think it's pretty obvious that Manitario is making a joke, guys.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

*Wetsanded w/ danish oil*

Took it up to 600 with walnut danish oil.
It took on a nice red hue.








The grips are 3mm fatter than stock; just a little extra


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Wetsanded w/ danish oil*
> 
> Took it up to 600 with walnut danish oil.
> It took on a nice red hue.
> ...


they came out great.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Wetsanded w/ danish oil*
> 
> Took it up to 600 with walnut danish oil.
> It took on a nice red hue.
> ...


I need one of those… the chickens have invaded my shop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Wetsanded w/ danish oil*
> 
> Took it up to 600 with walnut danish oil.
> It took on a nice red hue.
> ...


They look like they were made for it Al, which of course they were.  I like the final colour.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Wetsanded w/ danish oil*
> 
> Took it up to 600 with walnut danish oil.
> It took on a nice red hue.
> ...


Verry nice !
keeps Stumpy's chickens ready for the frier !

;-)


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Wetsanded w/ danish oil*
> 
> Took it up to 600 with walnut danish oil.
> It took on a nice red hue.
> ...


Well done and red to. Good work Bertha.


----------



## xwingace (Apr 25, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Wetsanded w/ danish oil*
> 
> Took it up to 600 with walnut danish oil.
> It took on a nice red hue.
> ...


Wow, they really pop now!
((Hmmmm… where's my 1911 at…))


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Wetsanded w/ danish oil*
> 
> Took it up to 600 with walnut danish oil.
> It took on a nice red hue.
> ...


beautiful


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Wetsanded w/ danish oil*
> 
> Took it up to 600 with walnut danish oil.
> It took on a nice red hue.
> ...


Are you still wearing that Snuggy?


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Wetsanded w/ danish oil*
> 
> Took it up to 600 with walnut danish oil.
> It took on a nice red hue.
> ...


Now thay's what I was expecting!

Is my brain plying tricks or did the gun get cleaned up?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Wetsanded w/ danish oil*
> 
> Took it up to 600 with walnut danish oil.
> It took on a nice red hue.
> ...


^I switched Snuggies, Lysdexic. If you look carefully, on THIS one, there's some dog snot on the sleeve


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Wetsanded w/ danish oil*
> 
> Took it up to 600 with walnut danish oil.
> It took on a nice red hue.
> ...


That color came alive! Very nice job.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Bertha said:


> *Wetsanded w/ danish oil*
> 
> Took it up to 600 with walnut danish oil.
> It took on a nice red hue.
> ...


These are beautiful, *Al*. Nice work.

helluvawreck

https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Wetsanded w/ danish oil*
> 
> Took it up to 600 with walnut danish oil.
> It took on a nice red hue.
> ...


The grips came out great but Al, I'm sort of a 45 kind of guy so I find it a little hard to get very excited about a 32. LOL


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Wetsanded w/ danish oil*
> 
> Took it up to 600 with walnut danish oil.
> It took on a nice red hue.
> ...


Al, you are classing up the little gun. Way to drop the metric scale on us.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Wetsanded w/ danish oil*
> 
> Took it up to 600 with walnut danish oil.
> It took on a nice red hue.
> ...


I'm a .45 guy too, Saddle. This one was on it's way to the melting pot. I figured I'd give this little pea shooter a shot. It aims surprisingly well with the fatter grips. I might bob the hammer; haven't decided yet.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *Wetsanded w/ danish oil*
> 
> Took it up to 600 with walnut danish oil.
> It took on a nice red hue.
> ...


Beautiful color and finish on that wood Al.
Time for woodworm hunting!
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Wetsanded w/ danish oil*
> 
> Took it up to 600 with walnut danish oil.
> It took on a nice red hue.
> ...


Lol woodworms! Thanks Mads. I'm surprised that bubinga popped like that. I tend to put walnut danish oil on everything, lol.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Bertha said:


> *Wetsanded w/ danish oil*
> 
> Took it up to 600 with walnut danish oil.
> It took on a nice red hue.
> ...


You can shoot them in their holes! Damage control…
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Bertha said:


> *Wetsanded w/ danish oil*
> 
> Took it up to 600 with walnut danish oil.
> It took on a nice red hue.
> ...


Al-
tsk tsk tsk.. I expect much higher image quality from you..

but good looking grips!


----------

